# What different chisel hammers/mallets do you use?



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I have searched and read the many "what mallet do you use" and DIY mallet threads on LJ, including the mother-of-all mallet threads - "Mallets of your dreams" (http://lumberjocks.com/topics/42130). However, I have noticed that the subject of using WHAT HAMMERING TOOL for WHAT KIND OF WOOD CHISELING is generally not addressed within any single thread. For example, many showcase their beautifully made hardwood mallet but often don't say if they use it for dovetailing or mortising. Likewise, many fine woodworkers here on LJ have indicated they love to use a light-medium weight brass head hammer for dovetail chiseling, but don't say what type of hammer/mallet they prefer for regular bench chiseling or wood carving. I also noticed there is a small following of dead blow mallet users (for chiseling) here on LJ and on other woodworking forums. Clearly, one kind of hammer/mallet cannot be best for all types of wood chiseling.

On a side note, I am especially intrigued with differently designed custom-made hammers and mallets, of which there are hundreds on LJ!

So this is more-or-less a forum poll type of question. For the sake of newbie woodworkers searching for more chiseling knowledge, and for my curiosity:

What type of hammer/mallet do you prefer to use when:
A. Using bench chisels
B. Chiseling dovetails
C. Chiseling ("chopping") mortises
D. Wood carving

As always, attached pictures are welcome!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I use two different hammers/mallets for chisel work. For dovetails and anything precision I use a brass hammer and usually choke up to right next to the head.










For heavier work like chopping mortices, I use a wooden mallet.










Don't do any carving at the present time.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Dang JayT. Looking at your bench, I did a doubletake. Looks like all the tools I use down to the brand.


----------



## Mykos (Jun 27, 2013)

The Veritas cabinetmaker's mallet. The one with the brass head with wooden inserts. I use it for everything. Holdfasts, chisel driving, assembling joints etc… One face is used for the first two tasks, and the other kept "nice" for the third.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, JayT. I was considering going that route for dovetailing and fine work - a brass hammer, perhaps with a 2/3 length custom handle?

A less expensive second choice for the same chiseling I was considering would be a used medium ball pein steel hammer with some leather or other material attached to the striking face (to lessen damage to your chisels) although I haven't read yet about anyone doing that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I tend to use the closest mallet. Barring that, I usually grab my ipe joiner's mallet (around 18oz) although I'm probably going to make a heavier one for chopping. Most of my chiseling is regular bench work.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, Mykos, regarding your preferred only 1 (!) mallet choice. The Veritas Cabinetmaker's Mallet:










http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=50229&cat=1,41504


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

The Veritas mallet is one of my favorites too to use with my mortise chisels! Lee Valley photo of course.









I also bought these little guys for use with my smaller Japanese fine chisels. Cheapest place I found to buy good Japanese chisels and hammers was from Germany - didn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I use a dogwood round mallet. Turned it from a dead dogwood tree from my back yard. Not too heavy, but give me pretty good control.
Bill


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have two wooden mallets, one large and one medium. The large one os my go to for chopping and the medium does everything else.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll have whatever she is having!


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Seriously, I use a round wooden carver's mallet for all types of chisels. I have a small round brass mallet, but somehow I never really got used to it.

Charlie


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been told this lump of timber is a form used by sheet metal workers to shape small parts. The tin is placed on the form and beaten with a hammer to shape. At any rate it is a fine mallet for light work, heavy, hard, balanced and a good striking angle. By the wear you can see I use both the round and flat faces.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

I use a 16oz and a 30oz poly mallet. For small detail work a have a 8oz brass malletRandy


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone like using the rawhide type of mallet as well? And for what exactly?


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

It is for knocking furniture together. Does not damage the surface. Not for chisel work.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

^ I assume for hardwoods only? The rawhide mallet heads seem pretty hard - like they would damage pine and other softer woods if used as a deadblow mallet?


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Pine should be okay. Balsa is too soft. Rubber mallets is another alternative and cheaper.

Just hit with a good blow. A thor blow is overkill for any hammer. A control hit is the proper way to use a hammer. Heavy blows are dangerous and can damage fingers.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> What type of hammer/mallet do you prefer to use when:
> A. Using bench chisels
> B. Chiseling dovetails
> C. Chiseling ("chopping") mortises
> D. Wood carving


I have a small brass carvers mallet I use most of the time, a plastic head hammer, and a wood mallet.
I really like the brass mallet because of the mass and size.

For dt's I use the brass carvers mallet.
For chopping mortises I use the plastic hammer.
The only wood carving I do is chip carving, but again, the brass mallet is a carver's mallet.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just ordered a set of these, I caught on sale -

http://www.glen-drake.com/Tite-Hammers/

Can't wait to use.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

It's sad, no one poses with their mallet anymore . . .


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like he is about to chisel his leg off.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Tiny shopfox brass mallet to tap plane iron adjusters. Good is wood urethane mallet for gentle persuasion and carving attempts I invariably fail at. English style beech mallet to pound chisels with but the size and weight is a bit off. Thinking of getting a smaller yet heavier version from dilegno supply that I really liked when I used it at the pt Townsend woodworking school. They soak it in oil so it is heavier than my other beech mallet and yet it is smaller and the handle fits just right.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I use a Woodisgood urethane mallet.
But now I want brass mallet since I am getting into dovetails and saw David Barron using one.
Any recommendations?


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Joel, David Barron sells the brass hammer. Quangsheng copied it. For a different approach, Glen Drake sells a beautiful brass chisel hammer as well.


----------



## Starfire16 (Aug 5, 2014)

I just made a wood mallet from some quarter sawed white oak for the head with a hickory handle.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

here's mallet.
https://www.facebook.com/carvingcountries/photos/pcb.1556692451278274/1556690574611795/?type=1&theater
I have a walnut mallet I made for the chisels.


----------

